# ID MY Rhomb



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

Can someone please confirm wot rhomb I have. I have always believed it to be a xingu gold.

Thanx

Kane


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

pic 2


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

pic3


----------



## res1bxh3 (May 21, 2003)

Looks Like an Xingu to me


----------



## PIRANHNUT (May 28, 2003)

Looks like an really nice Xingu rhombeus to me as well.


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanx for confirming.









kane


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree, and beautiful fish man...great color. What size is he?


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

its a great xingu rhom


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanx again everyone.

At the time the pictures were taken the fish was about 6" it is now about 8" long, it is a bit wider and still has the same colours.

kane


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

VERY VERY VERY nice fish


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

awesome fish dude


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Very nice fish.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sweet, especially the red eyes!!!


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanx again everyone.

kane


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

flawless specimin.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

sorry to bring up old threads but I was curious as to whether or not this is a regular gold xingu or a diamond xingu? I want a fish just like this one but Im not sure. Someone please help


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Kain Posted on Aug 27 2003, 08:27 AM
> sorry to bring up old threads but *I was curious as to whether or not this is a regular gold xingu or a diamond xingu? I* want a fish just like this one but Im not sure. Someone please help


This is a good example of why I detest common names! Kane the reality is, the fish shown is an S. rhombeus. From what water? Likely Xingu based on fishes from that region and the accompanying photographs I have seen and made available. See OPEFE. As for the name "diamond" I have no idea. It may be the same fish or could be S. spilopleura also known as "diamond" depending solely on the dealer applying the name on some vague body novelty (ie; bright shiny scales). It is indeed a crap shoot. But the dealers here (ie; George, Ash, et al.,) are trustworthy and would recommend trusting in their expertise on the name they have applied. Or better still research your potential purchase further.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

thanks Frank. The Diamond xingu Ash has is awesome.







If only I had the money, Id purchase that one.







In the mean time, I ordered a gold xingu from Ash which are really nice as well. I'll just wait and see how this one turns out. Thnx again for you help Frank


----------

